# Shimano 105 RD-5501 RD Questions



## RPtheFP (Oct 4, 2009)

Can I use this with a 10 speed system? I tried to research but everything I found shows that is is only compatible with 8/9 speed systems. I figure I will have to get new pulleys for it but I got a good deal on it and it wouldn't bother me if I had to.

The only reason I ask is I bought barcon shifters that I was told were 9 speed and didn't bother checking them out before I bought them. I got a good deal on them too so I was thinking about selling them on eBay and just getting 9 speed shifters.


----------



## Chuck_ MI (Nov 14, 2009)

9 speed Dura-Ace (7700) and 9 speed Ultegra (6500) work just fine with 10 speed systems. I see no reason why 9 speed 105 wouldn't also.
You don't need to replace pulleys or perform any other mods on 9 speed RD to get it to work with 10 cogs.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Any 1997 or later Shimano rear derailleur will work with 10 spd systems. 

What you offered re: the barcon shifters is a little confusing. If they're 9 spd they won't work with 10 spd systems (in indexed mode), but 10 can work with 9 spd systems with alternate cable routing.

http://sheldonbrown.com/derailer-adjustment.html#alternate


----------



## RPtheFP (Oct 4, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> Any 1997 or later Shimano rear derailleur will work with 10 spd systems.
> 
> What you offered re: the barcon shifters is a little confusing. If they're 9 spd they won't work with 10 spd systems (in indexed mode), but 10 can work with 9 spd systems with alternate cable routing.
> 
> http://sheldonbrown.com/derailer-adjustment.html#alternate




Ah yes, I forgot to mention that the shifters are 10 speed. As soon as you posted that info I remember reading that page before. I will give that a go.

I have a FC-6500 Ultegra Octalink crank that says is 9 speed and am wondering if I could go 10 speed with that? If that is the case, then I just need a 10 speed cassette.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

RPtheFP said:


> Ah yes, I forgot to mention that the shifters are 10 speed. As soon as you posted that info I remember reading that page before. I will give that a go.
> 
> I have a FC-6500 Ultegra Octalink crank that says is 9 speed and am wondering if I could go 10 speed with that? If that is the case, then I just need a 10 speed cassette.


You can use that crankset with a 10 spd drivetrain, but use a 10 spd chain with it.

Another good source:
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/speeds.html


----------

